# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Silverlight >  Silverlight 1.0

## ehsan2007

نرم افزار جدید *Silverlight 1.0   که ماکروسافت ارئه داده یک چیزی شبیه فایل های فلش روی وب رو باز میکنه روی اینترنت اکسپلورر هم نصب میشه عکس ها رو باز میکنه و یک فایل های دیگه  مثل فیلم و.... خوبیش هم اینکه مثل فلش عکسهارو لود نمیکنه که تا همه لود نشن آخر نشون بده* 
*ولی حالا کسی میتونه توضیح بده که فلشو پخش میکنه یا نه چیز خواصی رو نشون که نیاز به نرم افزار دیگه ای داره که باهاش طراحی کنیم رو نشون میده*

*و بدرد چی میخوره*

----------


## Alireza_Salehi

البته نرم افزار نیست پلتفرم واژه مناسب تری هست!

Silverlight قابلیت هایی داره که در Flash موجود نیست.در واقع ربطی به فلش نداره.

در مورد XAML و WPF/E جستجو کنید.

با NotePad هم میشه طراحی کرد ولی فعلا بهترین گزینه برای طراحی Microsoft Expression به همراه Visual Studio 2008 است.

برای اجرا شدن تنها به یک extention در حدود 1 مگابایت نیاز داره.

مقایسه با فلش:
http://weblogs.asp.net/jezell/archiv...per-story.aspx
http://shoutat.blogspot.com/2007/08/...rlight-vs.html

اطلاعات فنی:
MSDN Silverlight HomePage
Silverlight Reference

آموزش:
Silverlight Tutorial Videos


در ضمن دیدن این پست از  Inprise هم خالی از لطف نیست:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=87779

----------


## ehsan2007

بله با فلش فرق میکنه صفحه اول ماکروسافت یک عکس هستش نه فلش نه عکس متحرک gif هم هست ولی مثل فلش کار میکنه

----------


## arashjun

سلام دوستان *Silverlight 1.0 رو ازکجا میشه دانلود کرد*

----------


## a_true_2004

سلام

http://silverlight.dlservice.microso...rlight.2.0.exe

Silverlight 2 Beta 1

با حجم 4.7 مگابایت

----------


## babila

جناب EHSAN2007  این آدرس برای ثبت فضای رایگان بعد از وارد کردن دمین و ادامه فقط Error 404  رو میده

----------


## my_blithe

فرق silverlight 1 با 2 Beta در چیه ؟

----------


## eAmin

سلام.

یکی از این فرق هاش اینه که زبونهای سرورساید رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه، که در ورژن قبلی فقط با جاوااسکرییپت کار می کرد.

----------


## محمدامین شریفی

> سلام.
> 
> یکی از این فرق هاش اینه که زبونهای سرورساید رو هم پشتیبانی می کنه، که در ورژن قبلی فقط با جاوااسکرییپت کار می کرد.


دوستان آیا میدانید که فایل های cs به چه فرمتی تبدیل میشوند؟
در ضمن امین جان بجای واژه "بجای" از "در کنار" استفاده کن.

----------


## eAmin

> دوستان آیا میدانید که فایل های cs به چه فرمتی تبدیل میشوند؟
> در ضمن امین جان بجای واژه "بجای" از "در کنار" استفاده کن.


سلام.

ممنون، ولی من غیر از این هم نگفتم!
همونطور که از نوشته ی من پیداست، خیلی واضحه که گفتم: در ورژن 2 از زبانهای #C و VB هم استفاده می شه، ولی در مورد ورژن 1 فقط از جاوااسکریپت و XAML .

در هر صورت بازم از توجهت ممنون.

----------

